# Introducing Nixie



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and want to introduce myself and my newest field prospect Nixie. She is almost 6 mos. old and is a very sweet and easy dog to work with. My main interest is field work, I have had labradors in the past so this will be my first golden that I will train for an MH. I have great hopes for this girl.
I also have an 11 year old Golden and two mixed breed rescues who are her best friends and live chew toys. I will be posting more as we make progress in her training. Right now she is getting lots of marks, working on obedience, and spending her spare time being a puppy and landscaping the yard to suit her taste.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to you and Nixie. She is a beautiful red head. We have a large crowd of hunters and trainers here who I'm sure you will be interested in talking to.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome! I hope you are enjoying your golden so far. I love the redheads!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to see you in the forum. Love the pictures of Nixie. Have fun.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, your little Nixie is a beautiful Red girl, I too am a fan of the Reds, even though I no longer have one.

Enjoy the forum, looking forward to seeing more pictures of Nixie, good luck with the Field Work Training.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention, Nixie is a sister to our member Goldensrbest's girl Cambridge.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I love redheads. Awesome looking pup.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome!!! I love red heads too but my newest addition is a blonde. Still have the pedigree I wanted though. LOL

I also am a lab person, I have two of each. Hubby runs his lab (or I should say will run once she learns to quiet down) and I run my pup in hunt tests. Our other two were too old when we tried to start them out. Belle our 8 year old lab tried to eat the birds, and Teddi our coming 5 golden, won't put a dead thing in her mouth.... GROSS!!!!!! Too bad she is a marking fool.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

awww... A Red baby!!! Pretty girl


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, GREAT TO SEE, NIXIE, CAMBRIDGE IS A SISTER.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
Goldensrbest, I hope you are enjoying your girl Cambridge, these are nice pups.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Welcome!!! I love red heads too but my newest addition is a blonde. Still have the pedigree I wanted though. LOL
> 
> I also am a lab person, I have two of each. Hubby runs his lab (or I should say will run once she learns to quiet down) and I run my pup in hunt tests. Our other two were too old when we tried to start them out. Belle our 8 year old lab tried to eat the birds, and Teddi our coming 5 golden, won't put a dead thing in her mouth.... GROSS!!!!!! Too bad she is a marking fool.


Shoot flyers and fresh dead birds and see if you can put him in a bird pen or a wing clipped pidgeon he has to chase.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<hanging head in shame>
Sorry, I can't believe I missed this thread! Hi and welcome! I hope you will join us in the weekly training threads and let us know what you're working on with Nixie, and how you are progressing!
Thanks for the photos, what a lovely red girl.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome!! Nixie is beautiful! Like everyone else said lots of great folks would good advice that train for hunt on this forum.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with hotel4dogs I hope you join our training thread. Looks like you've had a few MH too so I hope you even might be of some help to a novice field trainers! Welcome!


----------

